# Kooinda Update



## Fents (7/9/10)

Hi everyone....

Just wanted to give you all a quick update on Kooinda.

Some of you may already know this but we outgrew the "shed" and have leased a 500sqm factory in Heidelberg. We have had the factory since December 2009 and just completed our first brew at the new site last weekend September 2010 so its taken us 9 long months but we got there.

About two months ago (maybe more) we stopped brewing at our old residential brewery and started relocating. Trucks, Vans, Trailers and normal cars were loaded and driven day and night..

Our setup now consits of - 4 x 1000L fermenters, 1 x 1600L mash tun, 1 x 1000L Kettle (soon to be upgraded) and 1 x 1000L HWT with HERMS Coil. We also lashed out on a new 6 head MORI bottle filler to join our previous 4 head filler. Brand new water chiller and 5000L water tank to recirc back into to cool the beer post boil and control ferment temps (all fermenters have cooling jackets on them).

Everything seems to be going well, the first brew was a great success and we got to enjoy the new space, sounds and toys we got to play with.

We have launched a new website - http://www.kooinda.com.au/ - its got an updated list of stockist's, a news page and even some pictures on the new brewery in the gallery.

Once we have some Pale Ale back in stock we will be making a new beer....its still undecided and no way we would tell even if we did know!

If your chasing a kooinda recently it may have been hard to come by, we ran out of stcok about a month ago so any beer out there in shops is pretty rare at the moment. Please stick with us, first batch should hit the shelve's in about 2-3 weeks and it will be better and BIGGER than ever.

Thanks

Fenton - Posting On behalf of Trav. Mick, Rob, Jamie and myself.


----------



## Maple (7/9/10)

Great news Fents! long ride, but will be well worth it. looking forward to the Rye IPA you guys are coming out with (suggestive commentary only). Congrats on the new digs and looking forward to seeing it in action, and getting my hands on some of the output! Well done to all you boys! Go team Kooi :drinks:


----------



## .DJ. (7/9/10)

And you will be able to get it in Sydney................?????


----------



## Fourstar (7/9/10)

Looking good fellas and congrats on the maiden voyage! :icon_cheers: 

Looking forward to a tour of the brewery!


----------



## Fents (7/9/10)

.DJ. said:


> And you will be able to get it in Sydney................?????



for the time being....no.

we dont deal with distributors just yet - we brew, bottle, cap, label and deliver all by ourselve's - when we do get it interstate permantly you will know about it trust me.

although about 6 case's did get sent up to a bottle shop in Warners Bay i think a while ago, it must be a big bottleshop as they featured in the beer and brewer magazine with their top 10 selling beers.


----------



## raven19 (7/9/10)

Shit hot piccies in the gallery of some nice brew p0rn there Fents.

All our best wishes for your continued growth and success with Kooinda.


----------



## brendo (7/9/10)

Top work Fents and crew... looking forward to having a fresh Kooi soon and checking out the new digs when she is all good to go.


----------



## joshuahardie (7/9/10)

I got hold of some of the pale that was sent up to Warner at the Bay, and I can assure you the beer was stunning. Simply stunning.

I can't wait until there is more interstate distribution.


----------



## Trav (7/9/10)

Not to mention the Kooi will soon be available in Kegs, so keep an eye out. Very exciting. Nice post Fent....
Take Yourself There... :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## bum (7/9/10)

Awesome news, guys. I was looking for a Kooi last weekend - now I know why I had trouble. Very much looking forward to the new batch - and the new brew!

I like the minimal look to the webpage. Far too many sites are so busy looking you don't notice what they have to say. Good idea to let the beer do the talking. One suggestion if you guys don't mind (and it is a kinda bitchy one) - maybe have someone give the text a quick once over? Lots of errors. Not that it'd put anyone off trying the beer, I am sure, but it does somewhat ruin the professional look to the page. Not trying to put anyone's nose out of joint, sorry.


----------



## yardy (7/9/10)

just had a look through the gallery, love those jacketed fermenters, how will you access them for cleaning/maintenance, build a permanent platform ?

cheers

Dave


----------



## Wolfy (7/9/10)

Fents said:


> We have launched a new website - http://www.kooinda.com.au/ - its got an updated list of stockist's, a news page and even some pictures on the new brewery in the gallery.


Good to hear, congrats on the new place working out well.

An 'interactive map' of where to find your stockists would be great.


----------



## white.grant (7/9/10)

I never get sick of seeing guys installing jacketed fermenters. Hoping to see some bigger ones before too long so the beers can come further north.

cheers

grant


----------



## Bizier (7/9/10)

Fantastic stuff guys. I can't wait to see you start getting some kegs out and about. Keep making living dream look achievable - you are good ambassadors.

Were the waterproof floorings w/drain there, or did you install it?


----------



## Trav (7/9/10)

We installed everything, from the drain through to the Mill room and plumbing for the jacketed fermenters. Hence the time frame to setup. We have designed the brewery from the floor up and are happy it appears to be flowing. Even the electrical and was done by family. Thank god! $$$$ Thanks for the feedback re the website also, we check for any typos etc. Cheers everyone for the kind words.
Trav :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Siborg (8/9/10)

Guys: Seeing that makes me want to do that soooo bad. Reading your comments in another thread about starting a brewery, I understand it would be hard work, and a lot of money etc... The fact is I'd much rather devote my time and money to something like brewing that I'm so passionate about than my 9 to 5 in something I couldn't really care less about.

You guys are an inspiration and I admire the risks you guys have taken and all the work you have put in to Kooinda. I wish you guys the best of luck and I can't wait to see you guys achieve higher levels of success (and be able to buy Kooinda from just about any bottle'O)


----------



## Fents (13/7/11)

Alright its been a while but another quick update :

Two new Kooinda beers are out and about!

1. Kooinda Belgian Wit - Delicious, clovey, bubblegummy and all round nice, we know its not really wheat beer season but its still selling really well.

2. Kooinda full nelson black IPA. 7%, 70 IBU's chock full of Nelson hops, been getting some mad reviews but i warn you its no quaffer and it really is for the biggest of hop heads.

We have also just accuired our first lot of Stainless 50L kegs so keep an eye out for the flagship pale ale and belg wit on tap at Biero, Local Taphouse (as of the weekend) and a few select other good beery places.

Get amongst it the beers are tasting great and the boys are brewing at full capacity. We have just applied for a licence to serve from our new bar in the brewery too on weekends so fingers crossed everyone!

P.S also shipping a bit of beer interstate these day too, QLD, WA and a couple in NSW.


----------



## Siborg (13/7/11)

Fents said:


> Alright its been a while but another quick update :
> 
> Two new Kooinda beers are out and about!
> 
> ...


Awesome stuff, Fents! I put an order in to slow beer for the black IPA yesterday. I'd love to come down and check out the brewery one day.


----------



## Will88 (13/7/11)

That black IPA is brilliant. Myself and a few mates can't get enough of it up here in Brissie. Pity our supply is so limited.


----------



## chunckious (13/7/11)

Will88 said:


> That black IPA is brilliant. Myself and a few mates can't get enough of it up here in Brissie. Pity our supply is so limited.



Ditto....threw my bones at a sixer. I savoured every drop. mmmmmmmm


----------



## Bizier (14/7/11)

Good stuff Fents, I look forward to tasting the new offerings, especially the wit.


----------



## Fents (16/9/11)

new website, www.kooinda.com.au


----------



## Fourstar (16/9/11)

Fents said:


> new website, www.kooinda.com.au




wow, what a face lift!

Looking good boys! :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## raven19 (16/9/11)

Very sharp Fents. Congrats on the launch!


----------



## Charst (17/9/11)

looks shit hot Congrats!


----------



## Snowdog (22/9/11)

> 2. Kooinda full nelson black IPA. 7%, 70 IBU's chock full of Nelson hops, been getting some mad reviews but i warn you its no quaffer and it really is for the biggest of hop heads.



Enjoyed it much tonight at the Archive. Should have tried it at Armakeggon. Anyway, got a growler of it!


----------



## RdeVjun (22/9/11)

Great to catch the pair of Kooinda lads at Archive last week then again very briefly on Sunday at Toowoomba Carnival of Flowers Food & Wine Festival. :icon_cheers: Apologies the bottle of Munich Dunkel never materialised, I was called away... :angry:


----------

